# Jon Boat Build



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out w/ a 11.5 ft. Jon boat and a steel trailer. I don't have alot of pics of before....I brushed off the surface rust off the trailer, luckily found no cancer then gave it a few coats of Rustoleum (gloss black). Re-did the trailer lights, re-did the wood and carpet on bunks and guides w/ new hardware. new safety chains, new tires and hub assembly. The boat was green and I found some aluminum paint that made the joker BRIGHT!!!! I did the decks and seats in pressure treated plywood (boats gonna be stored under roof so not concerned about "marine grade"). Front deck is elevated and has a hinged front to have storage fer lifejackets and what not! I'm still working on the seats, I have the 2 original seats that were mounted on the jon boat benches. I haven't decided ifin I'm gonna go new or plastic paint and re-upolster the seats??? I'm gonna put them on pedestals, then put a trolling motor on the front (still undecided to go foot controlled or swap the hand control off my cat boat since I have an extra gator mount laying around doing nothing). I also have a 5hp Nissan 4 stoke that will be tested to see if the transom will hold up on the jon boat. Prior owners kinda jacked up the transom and I may have gotten it fixed "good enough". If not, I might just put a piece of diamond plate aluminum on the back to strengthen it up....Then it's off to the pond to see how the extra weight will set her in the water!!! 

I've gotta take pics from my phone on forum runner so give me time to have em load....More pics to come when the seats and all get put on......

Wait fer it.....system keeps crashing!!! Gotta send em to photobucket then upload em....sorry!!!

BEFORE

















AFTER


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics finally up!!!!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks good bud. What did you use to glue the carpet to the aluminum. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No carpet on the aluminum....its carpet adhesive on pressure treated plywood...thanks brother.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job on the boat and trailer. :thumbsup:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Aluminum and Pressure treated wood= no bueno


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats fancy right there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CootCommander said:


> Aluminum and Pressure treated wood= no bueno


Yeah, I heard that from a few folks about crrosion, but my last jon boat had quite a bit and never saw an issue over it's 15 years of water duty....Most areas are protected from the contact between the 2. If this jn last as long as my last, I'll be satisfied....:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

easy fix Jason, grab some plastic (like cutting board material) and put it on the trailer bunkers. That will keep everything separate and no corrosion.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> protected from the contact between the 2.


That is the key factor.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

dang man that turned out nice! i just started on a 14 ft myself. i hope itll turn out that nice.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Have to ask. where was that pond. lol miss fresh water fishing but such a pain around here in Pensacola. down south had a lot of ponds and lakes that were easy to access without headaches. 


Nice job too.:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

snookman said:


> Have to ask. where was that pond. lol miss fresh water fishing but such a pain around here in Pensacola. down south had a lot of ponds and lakes that were easy to access without headaches.
> 
> 
> Nice job too.:thumbup:


Thats a private pond right here by the house, just caught about 70 big ole bream Sunday and stocked em in there fer a few catches in the future!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> easy fix Jason, grab some plastic (like cutting board material) and put it on the trailer bunkers. That will keep everything separate and no corrosion.


I'm a hoarder so to fix the bunk problem, I used Corian (counter top). I had tile put in on the walls in the kitchen and the Corian back splash boards I kept. I used 1 and cut it in half (1.5 inches wide a piece). A skill saw with regular wood blade cut it w/ no problems. I then used a countersinker to waller out the drilled holes a bit and put em in place. Worked out good and looks purty good too!!!:thumbsup: Not to mention it was FREE!!!!:yes: So those who go by a junk pile and see pieces like this, may give you an idea!!!:blink:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL... Now all you need is a Bass Tracker sticker for the side.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah, I heard that from a few folks about crrosion, but my last jon boat had quite a bit and never saw an issue over it's 15 years of water duty....Most areas are protected from the contact between the 2. If this jn last as long as my last, I'll be satisfied....:thumbsup:


Yeah I'm sure it will last a while. Lighter gauge metal, like fascia metal on your house, only takes a year or so to show. None the less, nice job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the finished product, except waiting fer a foot controlled trolling motor fer her...And I don't have the outboard motor mounted on it in the pic....:shifty:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jason said:


> Here is the finished product, except waiting fer a foot controlled trolling motor fer her...And I don't have the outboard motor mounted on it in the pic....:shifty:
> 
> View attachment 80087
> 
> ...


Looking good there Jason. Maybe when things look better, I can do something like that. miss my little boat. so easy and they go about everywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good jason:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a sweet rig!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking boat Jason. Hows the glare of the sun off the paint?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you acid the aluminum. 
I have used some stuff on my old aluminum boat called white lightnin.
It is acid that immediately cleans aluminum wheels. But it is the best river grime cleaner I have found. I don't care how many years your boat has been in nasty brown river water. You spray this aluminum acid on the boat , and instantly is becomes as clean as it was in 1986 when the oat was made.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark, aint even put her in the water yet..... W/ all the carpet, I'm hoping the glare will be a minimum. Now if you are fishing beside her, you may need glasses!!!! I'm itching to just take her down to the pond and paddle around but still trying to hold out till I get a troller fer her....I gotta get me FL #'s fer her too. I gotta redo the FL #'s on my big boat so I'll do both of em at the same time....

Chap, before painting w/ the aluminum paint...I scrubbed her down w/ acetone and alcohol. The paint was aluminum paint and I have about 3/4 of a gal left so when she gets scratched or what not, I'll just touch her up....


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a great looking job, and it should be with all of the work you put into it. Now enjoy it.


----------

